# Hmm, Putting Sand in a Gigaminx?



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about putting sand in my Gigaminx. If that sounds completely absurd to you, see Thrawst's video about it:
[youtube]<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTDblHV-NMU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTDblHV-NMU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

I have tried this myself on a really tight store bought 3x3 & it is pretty good now. (My Dodo cube) But I'm really biting my nails about trying it on my Gigaminx. I might ruin it with it's complicated mechanism. But since I rarely play with it, I probably have nothing to loose. So I want some opinions about this. What do you all think?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

I really don't know. If you think it will work, then try it.
If you don't want to, well, don't. You can always try to clean it out I guess.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

sand only works on storeboughts cuz they're very tight. it doesn't work on DIYs, as it only ruins it. i wouldn't want to ruin a puzzle that costs $44


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 10, 2009)

Too expenisive for me to risk it, I think James needs to develop a better giga.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 10, 2009)

I would be worried about the thin corner stalks


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 10, 2009)

I wouldn't do it


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 10, 2009)

cooldayr said:


> I would be worried about the thin corner stalks


QFT


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree. Some of the pieces are a bit fragile. Adding in the sand might cause extra stress. In the end, it's your decision but I'd be content with a tight gigaminx as opposed to a broken one.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 10, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't take the risk on such an expensive cube.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 10, 2009)

I wouldn't do this to any cube because I'm thoroughly convinced this is just tricking yourself into thinking the cube has improved. You play with a cube with sand in it for 3 weeks, then you take the sand out....."OMG THIS IS SO MUCH BETTER". I'd like to see someone take two equal quality cubes, and try this with one of them. I'd bet a lot the one with sand stays the same, if not degrades. Also, the thought of putting vaseline in cubes is asinine as well. It just degrades the plastic and slows the cube down. Perhaps you should try to pinpoint which pieces catch and cause lock ups, and try sanding them down (or some other modification) to prevent them from that.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> . Also, the thought of putting vaseline in cubes is asinine as well. It just degrades the plastic and slows the cube down.



Sometimes...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 10, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I've been thinking about putting sand in my Gigaminx. If that sounds completely absurd to you....... What do you all think?



Yes, it does sound absurd.



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I wouldn't do this to any cube because I'm thoroughly convinced this is just tricking yourself into thinking the cube has improved. You play with a cube with sand in it for 3 weeks, then you take the sand out....."OMG THIS IS SO MUCH BETTER". I'd like to see someone take two equal quality cubes, and try this with one of them. I'd bet a lot the one with sand stays the same, if not degrades. Also, the thought of putting vaseline in cubes is asinine as well. It just degrades the plastic and slows the cube down. Perhaps you should try to pinpoint which pieces catch and cause lock ups, and try sanding them down (or some other modification) to prevent them from that.



Yeah. I've tried putting sand in my rubik's and it didn't really improve it.
but i've sanded down every piece and it works MUCH better!


----------



## Owen (Dec 10, 2009)

It worked on my 3x3.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the risk of you stuffing up your puzzle outweighs the potential benefits.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, call me me Crazy, but I think I'm actually going to do it. I already brought in some frozen dirt from outside to thaw. (It's the same stuff that worked in my dodo cube.) Here's my reasoning. It seems that the friction between the pieces is a bit high. If I can smooth that down, I'll be able to tighten the cube, making it more stable. I'm pretty sure a lot of you still think I'm crazy, but I'll still appreciate any more opinions.

I'll be documenting it for YouTube too.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2009)

We'll miss your Gigaminx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

RIP pie's gagaminx.


EDIT: Have fun....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> RIP pi's gagaminx.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Have fun....



Fixed.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > RIP pi's gagaminx.
> ...



doesn't matter to me


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Dec 11, 2009)

ill sell you mine if it fails


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 11, 2009)

I WAS THE FIRST TO USE SAND IN A STOREBOUGHT.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Yeah, call me me Crazy, but I think I'm actually going to do it. I already brought in some frozen dirt from outside to thaw. (It's the same stuff that worked in my dodo cube.) Here's my reasoning. It seems that the friction between the pieces is a bit high. If I can smooth that down, I'll be able to tighten the cube, making it more stable. I'm pretty sure a lot of you still think I'm crazy, but I'll still appreciate any more opinions.
> 
> I'll be documenting it for YouTube too.



my predition is that the gigaminx will start to pop like crazy after you did this.

sand only works on storeboughts. for DIYs we use toothpastes


----------



## retr0 (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw this video and have considered it, but since I won't get my gigaminx until Christmas, I can't try it out. I think it could work, personally. Give it a go and tell us how it works out


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DO IT!
...Will it work?
You won't know if you never try.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2009)

Does it blend? That is the question.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 11, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Yeah. I've tried putting sand in my rubik's and it didn't really improve it.
> but i've sanded down every piece and it works MUCH better!



For me its the opposite. But, when I put sand in it, I put in at least 6 full edge caps, instead of just one half. After about 30-60 minutes of turning it and cleaning it out, it felt like I just did about a million solves on it.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that putting sand in a Gigaminx will just make it pop loads


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this is a unique idea and results might be hindered compared to how you actually work the sand in.

I usually just play with a storebought 3x3 for a day or so, doing about half the solves I normally would due to the tension issues. I then spray some CRC into the cube and work it in, and I don't mean a LOT but a decent amount, sometimes it drips out the bottom. Then after it "glues" itself, then frees itself, it's like Jesus touched it with his finger


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright, the dirt is in! (It took awhile for the dirt to dry.) I've been working it in & my confidence is rising. It seems like it's really getting broken in. It also sounds like one of Oskar's puzzles.  My next update will come from the video I'm making about it. Stay tuned!


----------



## Me (Dec 12, 2009)

I've generally never sanded DIY cubes because I can just adjust the springs, I've also never really tried putting sand in puzzles >3x3.
Also looks like I'm writing this one post too late. I look forward to your results.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Alright, the dirt is in! (It took awhile for the dirt to dry.) I've been working it in & my confidence is rising. It seems like it's really getting broken in. It also sounds like one of Oskar's puzzles.  My next update will come from the video I'm making about it. Stay tuned!



It'll be fun to watch the video!
However, i think the thing might turn very well, but you might break the corners while washing down the pieces from the sand. Try dishwashing it!


note: i am not responsible for any damage caused by my suggestion (dishwashing)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I don't know if you've stickered it already, but if you have, they're sure to come off in the dishwasher with the heat. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but most puzzles are made out of ABS? The same material as Legos? When I was working with making model cars and engines with Legos I experimented with heating and cooling pieces very quickly (I guess a sort of 'tempering'). It made them stronger but more brittle. I don't think that's what you want with a twisty puzzle, especially with one that has small, fragile pieces.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

Perconally no it is to expensive and to thin of pieces to do


----------



## retr0 (Dec 13, 2009)

about the sticker goop, have you tried a cotton ball and nail varnish remover? That unsticks glue, and I'm sure would work for sticker glue too.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 14, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Well, I don't know if you've stickered it already, but if you have, they're sure to come off in the dishwasher with the heat.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but most puzzles are made out of ABS? The same material as Legos? When I was working with making model cars and engines with Legos I experimented with heating and cooling pieces very quickly (I guess a sort of 'tempering'). It made them stronger but more brittle. I don't think that's what you want with a twisty puzzle, especially with one that has small, fragile pieces.




I did dishwashed my v cube 6 and no stickers came off and the plastic wasn't redamaged in anyway. But if you want to be careful, i think you might want to try the quick thingy that only washes down the pieces and doesn't dry them.
That way, you can leave the pieces outside so they can naturally dry.


----------



## retr0 (Dec 14, 2009)

^But the C4U stickers are poor quality. Results may differ for them.


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2009)

...and v-cube plastic is also much better


----------



## Hakan (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you out of your mind?

You really consider pouring sand into your gigaminx?
That's insane! It's like rubbing your own face with sandpaper. Not a good idea is it?

Putting sand in your cube does *not* make the plastic smoother. It damages the plastic and forms small pits in the cubies. It also takes up more space between pieces, creating more tension, which results in even more damage to the plastic.

I couldn't care less about the price of your gigaminx, but this really is the stupidest idea I've come across in a while..


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

He already did it.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 14, 2009)

does actually gigaminx costs 20 euro?

or I'm one of the luckiest guy in the speedcubing world? 

I have a secret idea how to makea good gigaminx with just 2$ + shipping.

EXACTLY HAKAN!
and remember Hakan - Jestem Hardkorem!


----------



## retr0 (Dec 14, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> does actually gigaminx costs 20 euro?
> 
> or I'm one of the luckiest guy in the speedcubing world?
> 
> ...



Websites such as DealExtreme have C4U gigaminxs at $44, which is around £30.

Do share


----------



## Owen (Dec 14, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Are you out of your mind?
> 
> You really consider pouring sand into your gigaminx?
> That's insane! It's like rubbing your own face with sandpaper. Not a good idea is it?
> ...



I just pictured MM&P Rubbing his face with sand paper. It looks weird.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 14, 2009)

Rubbing your face with sandpaper is a bad idea. I fail to see how that has anything to do with putting sand in a gigaminx. Maybe I'm stupid?:confused:


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 16, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Are you out of your mind?
> 
> You really consider pouring sand into your gigaminx?
> That's insane! It's like rubbing your own face with sandpaper. Not a good idea is it?
> ...


Okay, I've decided to post an update, since I didn't make a video about it last weekend. I'm all done. It's been lubricated & tensions are set. It actually does seem to be better.  It certainly isn't any worse! But I'll know for sure just how good it is after I get my Cubesmith stickers tomorrow & I can try out a solve. That's why I haven't made the video yet, I'm waiting on the stickers. So it should be up either tomorrow or the day after. Not trying to sound rude or anything, but IN YOUR FACE Hakan! 



hawkmp4 said:


> Well, I don't know if you've stickered it already, but if you have, they're sure to come off in the dishwasher with the heat.


I haven't had any trouble with vinyl stickers in the dishwasher. But I'm not sure what would've happened if I had the Cube4You stickers on it. But no matter, I didn't have any stickers one while the dirt was in it, & I also had to hand wash the pieces because I couldn't find something to hold the small pieces.



retr0 said:


> about the sticker goop, have you tried a cotton ball and nail varnish remover? That unsticks glue, and I'm sure would work for sticker glue too.


I was able to rub off all the goo while walking around with my parents on a shopping trip to Smiths. I wonder what I looked like?


----------



## retr0 (Dec 17, 2009)

^I'm sure the public were more amazed at the horrific 12 sided puzzle in your hands, rather than you rubbing it! :lol:

I'm glad to hear it moves better. Once your video is up I just might try this.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

I stickered each Gigaminx part one by one and I have to say - it was worth it.

The stickers look very clean and nice and I enjoy solving the Gigaminx again


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I WAS THE FIRST TO USE SAND IN A STOREBOUGHT.



Are you sure? Thrawst has done it over 3 years ago. 

Wow guys haha, I knew that nothing would be damaged by putting dirt into the cube... And mmp showed you guys up.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, the videos up, enjoy!

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UM5BJUYt-7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UM5BJUYt-7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the ending, it seems like too much work for such little results.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 22, 2009)

saw the video, didnt look like the dirt did much


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2009)

umm, to be honest, the thumbnail actually scared me a little.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I love the ending, it seems like too much work for such little results.



This is exactly the reason some people will never be good at something.

They aren't willing to put in a lot of work for only a little gain. Sub-11 to sub-10, I can imagine that would be a whole lot of work, and yet you only get a second faster. 

Even sub-15 to sub-13, lots of work, little results. You need to have the mindset that no work is to much to achieve a goal of yours, or it will just never be done. The printing press and microchip weren't made by lazy people sitting on a couch eating potato chips.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 22, 2009)

^^Sorry but throwing sand into a cube does not parallel perfecting microchips.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ^^Sorry but throwing sand into a cube does not parallel perfecting microchips.



Agreed, the context is a bit misplaced.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

It's too much work for such little results, I could spend that time doing something that has better results, like cutting off some of my times, or building a printing press.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2009)

in F1 racing, every year the teams throws in millions of dollars onto the race car for only 0.01 seconds of improvements on the laptime


----------



## Flicky (Dec 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> in F1 racing, every year the teams throws in millions of dollars onto the race car for only 0.01 seconds of improvements on the laptime



They get millions of dollars out of it as well.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Sorry but throwing sand into a cube does not parallel perfecting microchips.
> ...



I laughed.

Anyway,
I don't know why you guys are criticizing this method so much.
If you don't want to do it, don't do it, and leave Pi alone. 

I, Personally, 
Think this works great on 3x3s, 
but I would never put sand in my big cubes.


----------



## dinosaurking (Dec 23, 2009)

Yup, it worked pretty well on a store-bought 3*3*3 =)

But it didnt seem to have much effect on Rubiks 4*4*4, I'm guessing because it's too loose already...

Anyway, for a gigaminx, since it's probably too loose for sand to have too much of an effect, what I recommend is, perhaps you could figure out what's causing all the lock-ups in it, then get sandpaper/dremel/knife/whatever and cut down on whatever's causing all the lock-ups. Though such a chore is not for lazy and impatient people, because if you assume that every piece needs to be sanded down at specific areas, you have 242 pieces to sand.

But it's probably worth the effort! At least for my rubiks 4*4*4 that is, because my average went down by about 15+ seconds immediately =)

Oh, and speaking of gigaminx, I ordered a white DIY from cubeforyou, and they gave me a BLACK, ASSEMBLED, STICKERED one... and OMG, they used PP stickers, and they're peeling already... So the only 2 things they got right about my order was my address and the fact that I ordered a gigaminx...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 23, 2009)

It worked for him very well


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 23, 2009)

Flicky said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > in F1 racing, every year the teams throws in millions of dollars onto the race car for only 0.01 seconds of improvements on the laptime
> ...



only one out of all the teams gets it.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 23, 2009)

Interesting, look what Cooldayr tried:

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IzQcOD5ociI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IzQcOD5ociI&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

I've thought about this too, but since the V-Cubes aren't adjustable, the thought kind of made me nervous. But for tight V-Cubes, it would probably good idea. Oh, & the dirt in my Gigaminx didn't help much, but the bumpy feel on the outer layer seemed to be reduced. The same thing would probably help a V-Cube 6 after it's been modified.

Thanks for uploading this Cooldayr.


----------



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

that actually looks very interesting and i may use that on my v5 to break it in becuase it a little too stiff (not like my white v5)

so:
1) sand for a few days
2) vaseline for how long?
3) wash and lube


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Flicky said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



but if they want their drivers to be pole position and win the team points they will do anything to get faster lap times


----------



## dinosaurking (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh please... stop talking about F1... this is a cubing forum...


----------



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

dinosaurking said:


> Oh please... stop talking about F1... this is a cubing forum...



well said that man!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Flicky said:
> ...



the reason why the teams are able to compete is because they're all monsterous car companies. although most of them are simply using F1 to promote their cars (except for ferrari, which sells car to prepare for F1 racing season.)


----------



## dinosaurking (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow... that's 2 replies by you in 2 different threads that i've seen today that have almost nothing to do with the thread title... FOR GOODNESS SAKE, THIS THREAD IS ABOUT PUTTING SAND IN A GIGAMINX, NOT SOLVING A GIGAMINX IN A RACING CAR OR WHATEVER (in case someone else comes here, sees something about F1 and wonders how the hell this thread digressed all the way to racing cars)...


----------



## the.kill (Mar 30, 2010)

so, I put dirt in my gigaminx for a few days, and i worked it in for a few hours (while whatcing F1 ) and i cleaned it all out, the friction between the outer and the inner layed has been reduced a lot, the outer layer doesn't catch on to the inner layer at all (i have done the Pi mod, ive got long screws, and ive done a cooldayr mod, and a personal mod on the inner corners,) i wanna put vaseline in it now, but for how long do i have to leave it in?
1 day (ont really think so)
1 week (...naaa)
1 month (i think so)
or one year (better not)


----------



## the.kill (Apr 16, 2010)

so I still have the vaseline in it, but its amazing!!
Ive timed me on some algs:
Sune: 1,59 seconds
(R U R' U') x 6: 3.06 seconds

For comparison with a Vcube 5:
Sune: 1.15
(R U R' U') x 6: 2.70

not bad...


----------

